# Can anyone recommend good books on the history of Canada's Air Force?



## Weiner (12 Sep 2005)

As the subject stated, I'm just looking for a book that gives the history of Canada's Air Force.  Any recommendations on other good Canadian Forces books would also be appreciated.  I'm kind of on a military history binge lately. 

Thanks.


----------



## childs56 (13 Sep 2005)

Camp Borden Birth Place of the RCAF


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Sep 2005)

Weiner said:
			
		

> As the subject stated, I'm just looking for a book that gives the history of Canada's Air Force.



I've got the unabridged 6 page version here, but four of those pages are pictures. ;D

JUST KIDDING!!!!


----------



## Enraged Looney (17 Sep 2005)

You might want to check those:

*Canada's Air Forces, 1914-1999, by Brereton Greenhous (Greenhouse?)

Aircom: Canada's Air Force, by by Larry Milberry 

Eagles Recalled: Air Force Wings of Canada, Great Britain and the British Commonwealth 1913-1945 (Schiffer Military History) 

Canada's Air Force: At war and peace, by Larry Milberry*


*And if you're interested in World War 2 planes in general, please visit the website I've created
on the most famous aircrafts of World War II, world-war-2-planes.com. I'd like to get the honest 
opinion of people who like these warbirds.*

Enraged Looney


----------



## ghazise (21 Sep 2005)

Seriously go to the library, look through the in-circulation section, and I have found Janes Defence books for the Navy and Air Force that date back to WW2,  I ended up finding info on the ship my old cadet unit was named after, strange prototype aircraft, just about anything.  Honestly the library is still the s**t,


----------



## Weiner (21 Sep 2005)

Thanks everyone for the recommendations,  I will definately check out the library soon (don't know why I havent yet).  And I'm interested in getting the CAF: At War and Peace as soon as I finish the books I am currently reading.  

Thanks again.


----------



## dearryan (21 Sep 2005)

As these two are not Airforce specific...they are great reads regarding Canada's military history:

-Vimmy Pierre Berton
-Marching As to War also Pierre Burton

Ryan


----------



## Weiner (11 Oct 2005)

I just finished reading a really good Canadian Air Force book, Canada's Fighting Pilots by Edmund Cosgrove, I picked it up at the Halifax Memorial Library as it was published in 1965, but it was nice and short and had some really good stories about the talented fighter pilots that showed the world what we Canadian's are really made of. I also picked up There Shall Be Wings which is another old one that gives a pretty good history of the Royal Canadian Air Force from its inception through the Korean War with a lot of information on the mapping of the north between the two wars. 

Thanks again for the library hint!


----------

